# OK! OK! Here's the pics of the new guys



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

None of them had names when they came here. I can't understand people who don't name their birds. I am showing the 3 month olds at two angles. They have plucked heads but that will soon resolve itself. Anyway the regular Gray Pied has been dubbed Barry for his soft singing style. The White face Pied was supposed to be a male but I haven't seen any evidence of maleness. The Cinnamon Whiteface Pearl looks a lot like my Harriet but her tail bars are very light and she's just generally lighter in color. I still need to name the 3 other than Barry.






Pretty Girl







Male? Female? Not sure yet.







Barry and Sis







Sis is the Cinnamon Pied. It looks like her name is Sis. Do you know how many birds I have named because I needed to call them something in a post?


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok when will you send pretty girl and the whiteface pied? LOL they are soo pretty!! Are Barry & sis heavy pieds? Cause Popeye looks alot like them and thats what I was told he is as I thought he was a lutino pied!! But he has all pearl pied babies so he must be pied split for pearl!! Melissa & The Flock


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

most surely were plucked


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

hehehe ty sweet!!!! they are all beautiful...poor little plucked babies but gorgeous tiels....ty for sharing.....the 2 whiteface mutations are beautiful!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you Kim for the urging, sometimes I hold off a bit. Yes. Crazy4 I would call Barry and Sis heavy Pieds. A lutino Pied would not have any dark feathers. I have seen a picture in the Barrons book "The New Cockatiel Handbook" That identifies a heavily Pied bird as a Lutino Pied. Sometimes you can't even trust what is published. If Popeye has ALL Pearl Pied babies I'm assuming he's paired with a Pearl. Also he must BE a Pearl Pied. If you got him after his first two molts you may never have seen his Pearling. I talked to the gal I got the Whitefaces from today and asked her if she had seen any male behavior in the heavily Pied Whiteface (Supposedly a male). She said she could hear him singing and as soon as she opened the door he would stop. She thinks he's just shy. The lady who had the Gray Pied and the Cinnamon Pied tried to tell me that their head feathers hadn't grown in yet. As Allen easily recognized they are most surely plucked. She also claimed that they were hand fed. They are as wild as a March hare! That's OK they can be whatever they want. They can relax now out of range of their plucking parents.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh wow!! You sure got some pretty tiels!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You All!


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually crazy4 I saw your photobucket page and it's true the one you had listed as a lutino pied is a pied. Heavy pied for sure but not a lutino. Sometimes pieds are even "clear" which means they are so heavy that they got no dark colored feathers in their pattern at all. In that case the way to tell would be that the lutino would have red or pink eyes and the clear pied would have dark eyes.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aww aren't they just the sweetest!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes bary and his sis is a heavy pied like mine as you can see in these 2 pics some people call them saddle backs as well


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I think mine have too many dark feathers to truly fall into the saddleback catagory. The regular Gray Pied has the fewest but the placement is a little irregular. Is That your hen Allen? I'm guessing that because of the pearling.


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Aw, congratulations again on your new babies! They're beautiful!


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

They are all really beautiful tiels.


----------

